# mistakes



## JANET13 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi i have a female maltese she is one year old 
she is train with pad today she had a mistake and she pee in my room 
do you maltese puppies still have mistakes sometimes :w00t:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

They have occasional mistakes. Just be consistent with her. Watch for the sniffing and twirling before they potty. Lots of patience.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Yes, and I'll say it's my fault when she has an accident. Libby barks at me when she needs to go. Sometimes I think it's just plain barking but now I pay attention and get her outside.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lola sometimes has minor accidents, mainly if I don't change her pad quickly enough. She hates going on a wet pad. So she sometimes goes on the edge of the pad or actually poos somewhere else...... you could say that it would be mainly my fault


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Mine usually never has mistakes but today she pooped twice. Once on the kitchen floor and then on the family room floor. 
I was so shocked and I do not know what is going on.:mellow:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I do have to laugh when Libby has a poop accident, it's always right near my husbands favorite chair LOL! She's not crazy about him.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

silverhaven said:


> Lola sometimes has minor accidents, mainly if I don't change her pad quickly enough. She hates going on a wet pad. So she sometimes goes on the edge of the pad or actually poos somewhere else...... you could say that it would be mainly my fault


Same here. Bisou also doesn't like to go potty when someone is in her room at the same time. She needs her "me time"...but I do always blame myself. I also try to keep all the doors shut to other rooms.


----------



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

I had Bella trained to go outside without any mistakes at all... I still take her out ever hour but these last 2 weeks shes been peeing and pooping inside the house in all different spots... She goes out every hour but wont do a thing and within 2 mins after coming in from outside she'll do her business... I guess I gotta go back to re-training... What's bad is that she doesn't sniff or circle..she could be walking then quickly stops and pees.:angry::angry:

I have this girl sit, lay, bow, spin and high-five me but she still doesnt get potty training!!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Annie sometimes has accidents still. Today she (at least I think it was her) went on the stairs and not just one stair but a few of them!!!! She is very active and I think she just can't take the time to go in one place all the time - too many things to see and do to take the time to finish on the pad. lol

Linda


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

If the accidents continue check for a UTI.



> What's bad is that she doesn't sniff or circle..she could be walking then quickly stops and pees.:angry::angry:


This sounds like a UTI.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree with Leslie - sometimes potty accidents that are seen by us humans and aren't accompanied by the normal before potty antics can by symptoms of a UTI or something else. 

As far as accidents go. If Hunter has them, they are 100% my fault because either (1) I didn't take him out when he hinted he needed to go or (2) I let too much time go by between bathroom breaks. Its never his fault!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

iheartbisou said:


> Same here. Bisou also doesn't like to go potty when someone is in her room at the same time. She needs her "me time"...but I do always blame myself. I also try to keep all the doors shut to other rooms.


Oh I am so glad to see that someone else's maltese doesn't like anyone watching when they go, Toto is the same way!!!! I've received some very strange looks from friends and family when I say "stop, don't go in there", or "don't turn around". Worse I find myself alone in my own house, peeking around corners so that I don't stop him from going! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Should have specified that Annie's accidents are poop related - not pee related.

Linda


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Lola sometimes has minor accidents, mainly if I don't change her pad quickly enough. She hates going on a wet pad. So she sometimes goes on the edge of the pad or actually poos somewhere else...... you could say that it would be mainly my fault


 this is just like dolce ..


----------

